# Mini Lathe Tool Post



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2019)

Got 2.5' of 2" X 2" square in the recent Group Buy and realized it's the perfect size for a tool post on my mini lathe.






It's going to replace this two piece version.  For some reason MSM couldn't supply me with a 1.5" X 2" X 2" piece, so we went with a 1" and 1/2" piece?  This style tool post is much more ridged than the compound rest and frees up a lot of space on a mini lathe.






Here I'm lobbing of 1 5/8" of my 2" X 2 " square stock.  Many thanks to johnwa for selling me the PHS.






In the mill, squaring up the PHS cut and reducing to size.  Finally found a use for the angle brackets I made up.

Just need to flip it over now, and mill to final dimension.  Then the hard part starts.  Locating and drilling the holes.

More later.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2019)

Ready to drill and countersink the holes for the hold down cap screws.






The question is..... should I drill the counter sink hole(s) first and then the though hole(s) or the through hole(s) and then countersink?

Any suggestions?






Ends up the fact that I layed out the hole positions on the bottom of the post dictated that the counter sinking be done last.

So thar she is.  A solid one piece tool rest.  Had a fun day, sawing, laying out, milling, drilling, and tapping.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2019)

I have a QCTP purchased from banggood. It is all aluminum and I am seeing some weaknesses. I would like to replicate it in steel so I am going to follow your build. Thanks for sharing.


----------

